# Klipsch vs Bic Acoustech



## LoudVH

I have been searching for the perfect pair of speakers for what seems like forever. I finnaly decided that I like the Klipsch sound. Was looking at some of the smaller RF series towers. Then searching around here I stumbeled across the Bic Acoustech PL 89 II. Has anyone heard these? Is the sound comparable to Klipsch? The PL's are much cheaper than the Klipsch and if they sound decent I wouldn't mind saving a few bucks. I will be using an Onkyo 4 14 to power them. Thanks.


----------



## Tonto

I haven't heard them but the specs are right up there with the Klipschs. If you like horns like many of us, you should be happy with them. 

Bic Acoustech PL 89 II

At $589 a pair, thats hard to beat.


----------



## Sancho Panza

or you can try the USED speaker market; check the local *(&#@'s List


----------



## Sancho Panza

Newegg has lots of Klipsch speakers on SALE, now, and pretty much all the time...


----------



## RickPerconte

I own a pair of the PL 89's and I like them a lot.
I had them playing through a Harman Kardon 3490 receiver and they sounded pretty good, but when I hooked them up to an Odyssey Stratos Plus Stereo amplifier they really came to life.

I've never listened to the Klipsch's so I can't comment on how they sound, but the BIC's are hard to beat for the price. I paid about $480.00 for the pair.

They're for sale if anyone is interested. I got a pair of SVS Ultra Towers now so the BIC's have become expendable.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ive heard both BIC and Owned Klipsch. Hands down Klipsch beats BIC. BIC is one of those brands that make their speakers look good but in my opinion lack design and sound quality across the board.


----------



## Sonnie

I came very close to auditioning the PL-89's in the speaker evaluation I am about to embark on (for speakers under $1,000/pr shipped), but decided against them after reading quite a few comments that Klipsch speakers were clearly better to the critical listeners. That doesn't necessarily mean BIC is a bad speaker, or that it will sound inferior to everyone who listens to both, but you have to figure that Klipsch has been making speakers for a very long time and many of them haven't changed from day one... and still very popular. They are obviously doing something right. 

The Klipsch RF-62 II will be among the group I evaluate.


----------



## LoudVH

Nice. Maybe I will hold off on my purchase and see your thoughts on the speakers in the evaluation.


----------



## Evoking1230

I have heard the Klipschs and now most recently the BIC's(which I were going to purchase until I heard B&W CM9's...drool). To my untrained and inexperienced ear, they both sounded great, but I liked the BIC's slightly more, especially for the price.


----------



## cellarnoise

I ended up going with the BIC 89s after my own little evaluation in my own room. I did not see much difference between the bic76 and the 62s. I went with the 89s for the larger woofer. Had them about 1.5 years now and still enjoy them. I don't regret the purchase.


----------

